# More Bagels



## bregent (Sep 3, 2020)

Our Black Trifele tomatoes are finally ripening so decided to make some bagels with the works. Misread my own recipe and ended up using about twice as much malt as I usually do  - the dough was sticky and difficult to work with, but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 3, 2020)

I really like an everything bagel, but mine come in a bag.

I'll bet yours are fantastic, and would put my store bought, to shame.

Yours sure are dressed up nice, too.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum on fresh bagels.  Not a fan of the fluff.  Prefer them plain and boring.
The only time I make bagels is wrapping them around Costco dinner dogs.
I haven't used malt.  Pointers?


----------



## bregent (Sep 4, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I haven't used malt. Pointers?



Malt is an important part of New York bagel formulation - it adds flavor, sweetness and helps them bake to a caramel brown color.  I use a combination of malt syrup and low diastatic malt powder, and also add malt to the boiling water.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 15, 2020)

Those look great!  Sami looks killer - thats a fav of mine for sure!


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 15, 2020)

recipe?  I want to give them a try.


----------



## bregent (Sep 16, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> recipe?  I want to give them a try.







__





						Mothers Day Bagels
					

Made the dough Saturday night and my son shaped them. Boiled and baked Sunday morning for a nice breakfast. Didn't degass as much as I should so they were a bit airy but still had a nice chew.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 16, 2020)

bregent said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx.  will give it a try.  its a rainy day type of project.


----------

